# Vampire Slaying



## redfieldteam (Apr 27, 2006)

Its great to be here. I am really into vampire slaying movies like Blade, Buffy, BloodRayne, Underworld. Is there anyone who shares the same love?


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi redfield, welcome. 
Yes and no. Love the Buffy series, not the movie. Underworld is pretty inexcusable but I've still seen it more than once. The sequel is, surprisingly, better. Derek Jacobi _makes_ it. 
Bloodrayne, oh my God. So so bad, with so, so many good actors in it. I could have wept. But I loved the game. Especially killing that big spider thing that comes up from underneath the boats.
Blade was perfect.
So, like I said. Yes and no.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 28, 2006)

I liked _Near Dark._  There was some pretty good slaying in that one, as I recall.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 28, 2006)

*Hey Red and welcome.

I am a big fan of vampires, Dracula, Near Dark is a classic, all that denim! 

I wish I was a vampire because I love the night life!*


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 28, 2006)

Let's face it. Vampires have the *best* wardrobe.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 28, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Let's face it. Vampires have the *best* wardrobe.



*Yes they do,black is the new black*


----------



## violetann (Apr 28, 2006)

oh yes i loved watching buffy when i was young the early sesons were the best that last ones were crud but the early ones were the greatist i was a little teenfanatic back in the day with posters of angel and all the gang on the walls lol.


----------



## alicebandassassin (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep and strangely enough never short of a date.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 28, 2006)

Nope, not really but welcome to the forums anyway.

Anyone who thinks Vampire's have great dress sense have obviously never seen "Bill S. Preston, Esquire" in the Lost Boys"


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome, welcome ze blood bank is round ze corner to the right just near de Basment pit...


----------



## alicebandassassin (Apr 28, 2006)

You been watching to much seasme street


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 28, 2006)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Welcome, welcome ze blood bank is round ze corner to the right just near de Basment pit...


 
dude come on I expect better from u hang your head in shame


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 28, 2006)

Not particularly keen on these new Vampire Slayers...the re-runs we see of the old black and white Dracula are far more hair raising.


----------

